# byron bay the wreck



## mischa (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there!
Two years passed when i've been to byron. Now I'm on the search for a picture I've seen back then. The scene was the old shipwreck from the perspective inside a wave. I think it was in a magazine or store, hanging just there. I'd love to find this picture again and print it on a big ass frame like 180x120  it was so great... problem is I cant find it realy, so i searched for an australia forum and now asking you for help, please.
It was something like this: (remove the spaces in the url to watch the pic, I'm not allowed to just post it in the first post on this forum)
surfingart. com. au/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Perfect-surf-the-wreck-surf.jpg

any hints/ideas? picture galleries?


----------



## General True Blue (Sep 22, 2012)

just google it... there's heaps of pictures around for it..


----------

